# Garage door opener on GFCI????



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

It's now in the 08 code.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Funkyjunk said:


> This is the first time I have heard a garage door opener needs gfci protection. Seems silly but the inspector is requiring it. Anyone else run into this?


210.8(A)(2) 2008 NEC HANDBOOK Look at the Exhibit 210.10 top left hand side page 83
So GFCI Protection is required


----------



## Funkyjunk (Sep 29, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> It's now in the 08 code.


Yep I see. ALL garage 15 and 20A receps.

How pissed will the HO be when that trips and they cant get in?

I understand the need on a concrete floor but not the cieling.

Maybe my new policy will be to wire the door opener into a switch for disconnecting means and forget the gfi.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I just wire them into the same box as the GFI receptacle on the wall in the garage. Makes troubleshooting alot easier if you know what I mean. Funny thing is I never had to troubleshoot those circuits. I think because I put the outdoor recepts. on a different GFI circuit than the garage..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> I just wire them into the same box as the GFI receptacle on the wall in the garage. Makes troubleshooting alot easier if you know what I mean. Funny thing is I never had to troubleshoot those circuits. I think because I put the outdoor recepts. on a different GFI circuit than the garage..


That can be an issue with art. 210.23(A)(2) with 2 GDO's . 

To funkyjunk-- the 2011 will require all GFCI recep. to be readily accessible-- You will now have to install the GFCI in the panel or, as I do, use a dead front GFCI


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

Funkyjunk said:


> Yep I see. ALL garage 15 and 20A receps.
> 
> How pissed will the HO be when that trips and they cant get in?
> 
> ...


 I fail to see what a 'disconnecting means' has to do with 'gfci protection'. Gfci protection has a different purpose than a disco. 

As for a 'homeowner' not being able to get in, is there a reason they can't just (inconvience once)get out of their car and open the garage by hand with their key just for the 1 time that it might have tripped? Probably the MOST exercise that some people get seeing how much weight we have gained. Now Im getting off topic. 

Or as someone said, you can wire it off the gfci outside if you want (I wouldn't do it that way) so if needs reseting they can do it from outside when they drive up.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

brother said:


> I fail to see what a 'disconnecting means' has to do with 'gfci protection'. Gfci protection has a different purpose than a disco.


does he mean cutting off the plug and hard wiring it to a 4" sq.box with a switch? No plug means no GFI. Only probs w/ that are that it could exceed max height for switch? Void warranty of garage door opener?



brother said:


> As for a 'homeowner' not being able to get in, is there a reason they can't just (inconvience once)get out of their car and open the garage by hand with their key just for the 1 time that it might have tripped?


Because the night that it happens they don't have their key and it's pouring rain out and it's dark and it's late. I understand the spirit of this code but I think an exception for G.D.O.s should be made if there are a specified number of plugs installed the garage. That way H.O.s wont be tempted to use the plug on the ceiling.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Single receptacle, maybe?


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Speaking of GFI's causing aggravation, what do you guys typically do about condensate pumps for air furnaces in basements? Once I had a GFI trip that the pump was plugged into, the high water float switch on the pump either got stuck or was defective. As a result the reservoir overflowed all over the basement floor (which was finished) and the GC had to replace the carpet and several doors. He was so pissed that he told me change the GFIs to regular plugs or I was fired.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> Single receptacle, maybe?


I don't think that's allowed. My understanding is if its a plug in a garage it has to be GFI'd.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Dennis posted a pic of a dead front GFCI. You could just mount that instead of a switch some where accesible. That would function as an override and satisfy GFCI reguirements.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

elecpatsfan said:


> Speaking of GFI's causing aggravation, what do you guys typically do about condensate pumps for air furnaces in basements? Once I had a GFI trip that the pump was plugged into, the high water float switch on the pump either got stuck or was defective. As a result the reservoir overflowed all over the basement floor (which was finished) and the GC had to replace the carpet and several doors. He was so pissed that he told me change the GFIs to regular plugs or I was fired.


If that was moi I will leave it on GFCI unless the AJH have specal permmison to do that part if the inspector say no have to be GFCI'ed then leave it and if the GC fire me on this one I will just take it with good reason I will not break the codes like that.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Why not just cut to the chase and require everything to be gfci/afci protected?

Note to resi electricians:

You might want to invest in a megger.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> Why not just cut to the chase and require everything to be gfci/afci protected?
> 
> Note to resi electricians:
> 
> You might want to invest in a megger.


 
Becarefull with that part due the combo AFCI/GFCI do not have person protection level in there at all IIRC it about 30 to 75 Ma setting on GFCI side so you definely need a true GFCI devcie to take care the lower level per NEC code requirement.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Mr. French Electrician,

Are there many similarities between the 08 NEC and whatever code or codes you guys use over there? You sem to be well versed in both. A brief answer would suffice. I do realize that this could be a long reply but no nedd just asking a general question out of curiousity.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> Mr. French Electrician,
> 
> Are there many similarities between the 08 NEC and whatever code or codes you guys use over there? You sem to be well versed in both. A brief answer would suffice. I do realize that this could be a long reply but no nedd just asking a general question out of curiousity.


 
In few parts of EFC { French Electrical Code } it is parallel with 08 NEC code I know in Kitchen area is simaur beside the range { cooker } it required a local disconnect switch if 3 phase or more than 32 amp or both.

But few other parts no it is not the same like motor contol panel it more stricter than NEC and few other parts.

Oh yeah one part is we requred a netural conductor in the switch boxes { it was in effect 1.5 year ago }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Becarefull with that part due the combo AFCI/GFCI do not have person protection level in there at all IIRC it about 30 to 75 Ma setting on GFCI side so you definely need a true GFCI devcie to take care the lower level per NEC code requirement.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


Yeah. I wasn't referring to the combo devices, Marc.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh yeah one part is we requred a netural conductor in the switch boxes { it was in effect 1.5 year ago }

Merci.
Marc[/quote]

That makes entirely too much sense for us here.
How often have i gone to add a device and wished that that damn switch box had a noodle in it!!!!

I think every electrican has wished that!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> Yeah. I wasn't referring to the combo devices, Marc.


 
Fair engough.,,

AFAIK most states will required every thing on 120 volts in the garage have to be GFCI unless overridden by local codes.

I know in State of Wisconsin do not have any extemps on this one beside the Frezzer { most inspectors got smart with this }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> Oh yeah one part is we requred a netural conductor in the switch boxes { it was in effect 1.5 year ago }
> 
> Merci.
> Marc


That makes entirely too much sense for us here.
How often have i gone to add a device and wished that that damn switch box had a noodle in it!!!!

I think every electrican has wished that![/quote]

You should see what happend to the motion sensor when the netural is not in the box escpally with 415 volts is there { I have see it happend before and not a pretty sight a tip., it the same way with your 480 volts system }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Fair engough.,,
> 
> I know in State of Wisconsin do not have any extemps on this one beside the Frezzer { most inspectors got smart with this }
> 
> ...


Nothing like coming home after vacation to a box full of thawed out meat.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

speaking of freezers...........my friend was looking to change all old style devices in his place to decora so i walked through his house and checked every single device and then went to home depot with him and showed him everything he needed. t
he kid is a knuckle head......
First.....I went outside to grab a drink and when i came back the kid was on the self check out line with about 80 or 90 items! (devices and covers)

I helped him change out a few because he had no idea and the genius put his fridge on a gfi receptacle...........lol ruined alot of food!!!!!!!!! Called me up like, "my fridge is dead you gotta help me!!" i knew right away....lol:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> Nothing like coming home after vacation to a box full of thawed out meat.


 
Yeah tell me about it I have couple case that did actually happend and got a earfull with this one the last one one customer lost over 3 grand worth of food in frezzer :blink: 

So I did call the inspector about the situation and he came over and meet me and gave me a waver by putting in a singleplex and non GFCI'ed { this part I am not too crazy to bend the rules on this matter but it got approved in black and white so safe for a moment }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm surprised it took them this long to make this code. I changed mine to gfci about 12 years ago. I have a extension cord reel hanging from the ceiling and plugged in. I know of others with the same setup, but no gfci.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Control Freak said:


> How often have i gone to add a device and wished that that damn switch box had a noodle in it!!!!
> 
> I think every electrican has wished that!


Worry no more the 2011 nec is around the corner and the noodle in the switch boxes will be part of it.


----------

